# Propane Tank buried vs. above ground



## CheriAlli (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi-

Contractor suggests that we bury the propane tank as oppose to putting it above ground. Not sure why to do this other than being hidden from view.

And, everyone I see in the area (hilltown in western Massachusetts) has it above ground.

Looking for the pros/cons of having the tank buried vs. above ground. Certainly doesn't seem very eco-friendly.

Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

a lot of people bury their lp tanks these days. the thing is you need to ask your supplier. around here the lp supplier will rent you a 500 gallon tank for about $5.00 a month, however if you want a tank buried you have to buy it and they cost about $3000.00


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Not allowed to bury here anymore.All propane tanks now have to be above ground


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> a lot of people bury their lp tanks these days. the thing is you need to ask your supplier. around here the lp supplier will rent you a 500 gallon tank for about $5.00 a month, however if you want a tank buried you have to buy it and they cost about $3000.00


5 bucks a month?

Here, the tank rent is anywhere from 50 cents to over a dollar a gallon added to your LP bill.


----------



## CheriAlli (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for the very useful comments! I will be sure to check with the supplier before making this important decision.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd keep it above ground, at least you can paint/maintain it easily. You can also make something creative like make it look like a big Advil pill or something.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I'd keep it above ground, at least you can paint/maintain it easily. You can also make something creative like make it look like a big Advil pill or something.


I'd write "Strickland propane" on it.


----------



## CheriAlli (Oct 11, 2010)

good idea!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I wonder what happens if there is a leak in it or the pipe from it? Propane is heavier than air and will fill up underground voids and can be dangerous and explode. I would always want it above ground for service and safety. Probably illegal to deface/paint it. Hide it behind a lattice enclosure.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't know if I would paint the name Strickland Propane on it.
A delivery guy may not get the joke. And refuse to fill it.


----------



## CheriAlli (Oct 11, 2010)

good point!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

yuri said:


> I wonder what happens if there is a leak in it or the pipe from it? Propane is heavier than air and will fill up underground voids and can be dangerous and explode. I would always want it above ground for service and safety. Probably illegal to deface/paint it. Hide it behind a lattice enclosure.


Here You can hide them behind privacy fence panel,lattice ,shrubs etc,. They ( whomever you have the contract with) will usually paint them as long as you like silver. Silver helps deflect the suns heat away


I must be missing something... strickland propane???


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

beenthere said:


> 5 bucks a month?
> 
> Here, the tank rent is anywhere from 50 cents to over a dollar a gallon added to your LP bill.


 
I had a brand new tank delivered a few weeks ago from a supplier, for a 500 gallon tank the yearly rent is $48.00. Around here you can find used tanks pretty easily and buy them for $400.00 to $500.00, then shop around for the best price when its time to refill.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Here You can hide them behind privacy fence panel,lattice ,shrubs etc,. They ( whomever you have the contract with) will usually paint them as long as you like silver. Silver helps deflect the suns heat away
> 
> 
> I must be missing something... strickland propane???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hank_Hill


----------



## Starglow (Nov 17, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I'd keep it above ground, at least you can paint/maintain it easily. You can also make something creative like make it look like a big Advil pill or something.


My cousin painted their tank to look like a giant watermelon and it looked very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

One of the advantages of a buried tank is it's not going to BLEVE ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLEVE ) from being overfilled due the suns warmth. If it were to develop a leak you might not be able to smell the propane since it's heavier than air.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It will never explode from overfilling or heating as it has a relief valve. They fill it 80% full of liquid and leave the other room for vapor/expansion.


----------



## CheriAlli (Oct 11, 2010)

contractor says that he has his propane tank underground and that they have some kind of system in place where the tank is surrounded by these air filled bags(?)and is checked once a year.
...a mystery to me....


----------

